# Left Side View Mirror - Wind Whistle?



## stevefromcleve (Feb 19, 2000)

Does your left side view mirror whistle like mine?

:thumbdown:


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

No, I wouldn't call mine a whistle but there does seam to be significant wind noise coming from above the left window area above the side mirror. Not sure whether this was some seal thats not sitting right or not.


----------



## dre5ified (Jan 14, 2016)

Mine sounds like its lower on the door only heard it for a few minutes on the freeway must be above 60 and light crosswind. Its a high pitched one so just having some music on would hide it for me.


----------



## mmorelli (Oct 22, 2015)

Picked up our Atlas this past wednesday...SE w/Tech 4Motion...we love the car. Found the same noise as described by walksonair. Curious to know if anyone has asked the dealer/mechanic what could be the problem. Thinking it may be an outside seal.


----------



## chubbs230 (Nov 28, 2017)

stevefromcleve said:


> Does your left side view mirror whistle like mine?
> 
> :thumbdown:


Same here. Haven't bothered to take it to the dealership. I was driving on the fwy, first thought it was a seal issues with the window... but when I opened the window on the fwy I still heard the noise, but louder so I presume it's the left sideview mirror.


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

No whistle here.. only time we heard a whistle was when the rock guard was put on. Drove it once, went back and got it taken off. (It was put on by mistake, was supposed to be window visors - we planned to keep it until the whistle noise popped up)


----------



## nemesis099 (Mar 16, 2002)

I will have to check for this when I test out the car again. I was on the highway very briefly and didn't notice anything but I'm not sure I made it over 60 as the exist was 1/4 to 1/2 mile away.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Think about it people. VW would not have release the Atlas for production and sale if there was a whistle issue while driving under normal conditions. Years of testing proceeded the release.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

No whistle at all here.

And with the cross bars, adding the rubber strips eliminates any whistle from them as well.


----------



## IAWM (Nov 20, 2017)

Noticed it on our Thanksgiving drive, a week after picking up the car. High-pitch noise from left side when car goes above 65-70 mph.


----------



## penet05 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Wind Noise?*

We are considering Atlas for the family. However, I came to a few posts about wind noise. Usually the vehicle will be driven on hwy going 70-75. Just wondering, do you find the wind noise as a problem in this vehicles?


----------



## jc3513 (Mar 16, 2014)

penet05 said:


> We are considering Atlas for the family. However, I came to a few posts about wind noise. Usually the vehicle will be driven on hwy going 70-75. Just wondering, do you find the wind noise as a problem in this vehicles?


There is a bit of wind noise and it drives my wife crazy. Not so much for me though. The dealer installed rain gutters or whatever they're called seems to be the cause; sounds like windows aren't fully up.

For us the biggest problem with the Atlas is the faulty keyless entry. Too frequently the fob is not visible to the SUV even while driving it and once the alarm sounds it is hard to shut it up. 

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jc3513 said:


> There is a bit of wind noise and it drives my wife crazy. Not so much for me though. The dealer installed rain gutters or whatever they're called seems to be the cause; sounds like windows aren't fully up.....


Owner caused problem, not a VW issue.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

There's a thread on wine noise

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8825529-Left-Side-View-Mirror-Wind-Whistle


----------



## Cobra1237 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Update?*

Did anyone ever get this fixed? My Atlas is making the same whistle noise coming from the left side mirror. Starts at speeds above 40MPH. Right side mirror doesn't make this noise at all.


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

SEL Premium owner here and we have not heard any whistle. I'm wondering if this is trim specific? The SEL Premium has power folding mirrors with area view cameras that might make them aerodynamically slightly different?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

matsavol said:


> SEL Premium owner here and we have not heard any whistle. I'm wondering if this is trim specific? The SEL Premium has power folding mirrors with area view cameras that might make them aerodynamically slightly different?


SEL Premium owner here and I noticed a slight wind noise on the driver's side.


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a Canadian Execline your premium. 
It does have a slight road noise but it's bearable. 

My last Ford Explorer got traded in for this whistle sound it would make. After having windshield replaced and dah removed it still wasn't fixed. So I traded it In for the Atlas. 

Now this is annoying:
https://youtu.be/8MUgKuCM85Q


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

OEM Dubber said:


> ....It does have a slight road noise but it's bearable......


All vehicles have road noise while moving. Isn't that expected?


----------



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

I noticed it too right away. but it only happens on the freeway at speeds above 50mph I would guess. Once the music is on I don't notice it. Figure it's not something that can be fixed as it's probably just air as it whips around the side view mirror on driver side . . . .


----------



## atlas tsi shrugged (Jan 26, 2018)

Mine does this too. Only at highway speeds though.


----------



## V_4 (Dec 8, 2013)

VW sent me a letter to fix the issue, try to contact your dealer and they will take care of it


----------



## atlas tsi shrugged (Jan 26, 2018)

V_4 said:


> VW sent me a letter to fix the issue, try to contact your dealer and they will take care of it



Any idea what this fix entails?

Is the window gasket faulty or does the left mirror actually whistle?


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

V_4 said:


> VW sent me a letter to fix the issue, try to contact your dealer and they will take care of it



Your fellow Atlas enthusiasts would highly appreciate a copy of this letter. Can you please post it.


----------



## atlas tsi shrugged (Jan 26, 2018)

So I've determined that it's the mirror that makes the whistling noise. I wonder if installing a wind deflector would prevent the noise from being heard inside.


----------



## chubbs230 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey all! Got it fixed. Dealership said it was a warranty issue and VW knew about it. I can’t remember what part they added/or was missing, but they ordered something and installed it in the driver side door. No more whistling.


----------



## tracky8 (Aug 2, 2018)

chubbs230 said:


> Hey all! Got it fixed. Dealership said it was a warranty issue and VW knew about it. I can’t remember what part they added/or was missing, but they ordered something and installed it in the driver side door. No more whistling.


Can you post the part number from any paperwork or what they said the issue was specifically? Would like to have them look at this on my Atlas (2018 SEL Premium 4 Motion)

Thanks!!


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

You guys sure that isn't the roof rack ? Maybe on one side it's prone to noise or you notice it since on that side. Anyone open their sunroof on sel to confirm


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hedgehodge said:


> You guys sure that isn't the roof rack ? Maybe on one side it's prone to noise or you notice it since on that side. Anyone open their sunroof on sel to confirm


The VW roof rack is very quiet. There are several posts regarding this with VW acknowledging it as being related in some way to the mirror with a fix.


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

chubbs230 said:


> Hey all! Got it fixed. Dealership said it was a warranty issue and VW knew about it. I can’t remember what part they added/or was missing, but they ordered something and installed it in the driver side door. No more whistling.



Can you PLEASE post more info. A picture of your work order would allow us to see how they fixed it or what parts were ordered to fix it. 

Need to get this fixed on mine!!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

OEM Dubber said:


> Can you PLEASE post more info. A picture of your work order would allow us to see how they fixed it or what parts were ordered to fix it.
> 
> Need to get this fixed on mine!!


Seriously! This is so helpful for folks to actually have a code, part no. etc. to show their dealer who often times will say "We've never heard of that!".


----------



## c2summit (Aug 7, 2018)

*Left mirror wind noise issue solved VW TSB issued*

The dealer just advised me there is a TSB for the wind noise caused by the driver's side mirror. You'll love this, VW advises the dealer to install a piece of felt on the mirror to solve the problem. Now that's German engineering... wait no, this must have come directly from Bubba at the Tennessee plant. They ordered the "part", can't wait to see what it looks like. You mean I could have gone to Joann's fabric store and done it myself? Don't feel too bad, I found the same issue and dealer resolution on an Audi site for a 2018 Q7, ouch!


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

Is there a TSB number or something I can give my dealer to reference? Also would love to see the fix once you have it done.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

I suspected this. It's air getting through a tiny gap. My mkiv GTI drivers did this when I cracked it at the bottom where painted met black plastic


----------



## c2summit (Aug 7, 2018)

*LT mirror wind noise - dealer fix*

Just got my Atlas back and the dealer found TSB#66-18-01 to solve the issue (I think). I say I think because I haven't driven it on the freeway yet so haven't really tested it. The TSB states to use Part Number: 1J0971798C (foam tape) along the bottom side of the mirror cap (interior seam). Of course they scratched the heck out of my mirror during the remove and install. That's for another day.


----------



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

*Wind noise driver door*

Hi

I am facing a problem of wind noise near the side view mirror driver side. It usually appears when driving above 60 mph and increases with cross wind and higher speeds. It sounds like air leak from outside the car

Dealer tried to calibrate the door and also changed the whole mirror assembly but the problem still persists!

I have driven other SUVs without such high noise.

it is normal to have this noise in the Atlas? Anybody having the same problem?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

mike2018 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am facing a problem of wind noise near the side view mirror driver side. It usually appears when driving above 60 mph and increases with cross wind and higher speeds. It sounds like air leak from outside the car
> 
> ...


How have you determined that this is not normal? Is the door panel alignment correct?


----------



## DFWatlas (Jul 13, 2018)

*Hello*

Hello,

I recall reading a previous thread on this topic for the Atlas:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...View-Mirror-Wind-Whistle&highlight=wind+noise


----------



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

DFWatlas said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recall reading a previous thread on this topic for the Atlas:
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...View-Mirror-Wind-Whistle&highlight=wind+noise


Thank you for thread. I read it already
The noise i am having is not whistling noise. It sounds like "ashhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" i do not know how to describe it 
Also, nobody has confirmed it is fixed.

This is why i want to know if other owners are having the same problem and if any one got it fixed.


----------



## benhorne (Feb 6, 2020)

*Issue Solved! (knock on wood)*

I have a 2018 Execline and just got it back from its third trip to the dealership for this issue and it finally appears to be solved (knock on wood). What seems to have solved it was replacing the front door upper cover strips (P/N's 3CN8376432MG / 6442MG). Say a prayer that this is permanent and hopefully this helps others fix their issue.


----------



## jec10 (Apr 14, 2020)

*VW Atlas wind noise fix*

Hello,
I was just wondering if this issue is still fixed with your atlas? I see you are in Calgary, i am in Edmonton. If this completely fixed the issue could you let me know what dealership fixed this as I am working through it now and its very frustrationg. 
hope you can help
Thanks
Jason


----------



## wweeiichen (Feb 25, 2020)

Have similar issue in the passenger side instead. Would like to know if this is something we can fix by ourselves.


----------

